# JMSDF appoints 1st female CO of destroyer



## CougarKing (3 Mar 2016)

Something Admiral Yamamoto or any IJN admiral from WW2 might not have expected:

*JMSDF Appointed the First Female Officer to Command a Destroyer* 

navy recognition - 2 March 2016






The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) appointed Commander Miho Otani as the commanding officer aboard Asagiri-class destroyer Yamagiri (DD-152) on 29 February 2016. 
Picture: JMSDF
Full article: Navy Recognition


----------

